# Looking for help and Guidance!!!!



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok my wife has been diagnosed with hashimoto's 7 or 8 yeas ago. Have gone threw "I feel good" times But most of the time its the "I dont feel right" Been to familey Dr and a Endocrinology. she goes and has her blood work taken every X amount of month. Right now she is on 125 of synthroid and hasnt felt good in a very long time (trust me I know). She is always tired, down,headaches as of late. She is only 31 an mother of 3,6 and she really wants to get back to a good feeling for them (and me I hope) Her dr seems to treat the number and dont seem to lisen to her about not feeling good. Any help or advice would be great. thank you for your time.

Her last test result were

test: TSH,SUPERSENSITIVE
Collected Date 10/04/10

Result name Results
TSH,SUPERSENSITIVE .04L

TEST: T4,FREE

Result name Result
T4,FREE(free TH 1.15


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It's always possible that it's not the thyroid that's responsible for the symptoms.

She's had antibody tests?????

~ TPO [Thyroid Peroxidase ABS. antibodies]
~ TSI QUANT [Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulins]

I wonder if she's not bouncing back and forth in her test results, from hyper to hypo and all over again. I did that last year and while it didn't make me feel miserable, it certainly affected the way I felt.

Oh yes....if I was a mother of a 3 year old and 6 year old I'd be in a perpetual state of exhaustion.

I'm sure others will respond to your message on Friday. Hang tight.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

She might have a full blood work up done that includes ferritin, Vitamin D, Calcium, etc. All of those things can cause exhaustion and not feeling right and are common in people with Hashimotos.


----------



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for the replys. We are going to go get a second opnion on everything in a bigger hospital in Pittsburgh. I was just wondering if the numbers her dr fax over (the ones I posted) were whith in range? Also going to a new dr what are some of the test we should ask for and any questions? I would like to help my wife. she is so fustrated with being foggy and tired ALL the time.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Newfie,

Her TSH is a bit under the normal level, which is why I suggested that they run the antibodies tests. If you have a history of labwork, that information is helpful.

I like the idea that you're taking your wife to a 3 Rivers hospital for a workup.

Oh yes.....if her doctor's treating the number, I wonder why the Synthroid hasn't been reduced. But do not reduce it on your own......let the Pittsburgh docs advise and prescribe.

Good luck.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

> TEST: T4,FREE
> 
> Result name Result
> T4,FREE(free TH 1.15


Do you have the range for this FT4?

Did she have a Free T 3 level run recently? That is her active hormone, available for immediate use.

If she hasn't had it run lately, I highly recommend having it done with your second opinion doctor. You won't have a full picture of what her thyroid is doing without all three, TSH, Free T3 and Free T4, levels run. If it's low, she can look into some T3 supplement. Cytomel or a natural thyroid product.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newfie said:


> Ok my wife has been diagnosed with hashimoto's 7 or 8 yeas ago. Have gone threw "I feel good" times But most of the time its the "I dont feel right" Been to familey Dr and a Endocrinology. she goes and has her blood work taken every X amount of month. Right now she is on 125 of synthroid and hasnt felt good in a very long time (trust me I know). She is always tired, down,headaches as of late. She is only 31 an mother of 3,6 and she really wants to get back to a good feeling for them (and me I hope) Her dr seems to treat the number and dont seem to lisen to her about not feeling good. Any help or advice would be great. thank you for your time.
> 
> Her last test result were
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome to the board!!

Well...........................It would be good to get the FREE T3 lab test for your wife as this is the free hormone available for cellular uptake and in fact is the active hormone. This means it is where you get your energy, healing and in the case of moods, makes the limbic system happy.

This test is very very important and when and if she gets it and for all future references, please also furnish the ranges that your lab provides because different labs use different ranges.

W/o the range on the FREE T4, I can't tell if it is high or low in the range and that would give me a clue as to whether or not she is converting.

Has your wife ever had an uptake scan (RAIU) to make sure there is no cancer?

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

Here is info on understanding the basic thyroid lab tests and why FREE T3 is an important test.
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

It also would be a good idea to have her Ferritin checked as most of us w/thyroid disease are low in Ferritin. (Protein that stores iron)
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Also, has your wife ever had any of the following antibodies' tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Once again, welcome and I hope we can help.


----------



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok first I would like to thank eveyone for there helpful replys. Secondly my wife got her newest blood results back so here thery are

on 10/04/10
tsh,supersensitive .04 L range (.35-4.94)
T4,Free 1.15 range (.7-1.48)

newest blood test
tsh,supersensitive 4.72L range (.35-4.94)
T4,Free .86 range (.7-1.48)

Any insight on this. We are still going to UPMC Pittsburgh Pa for a second opinion. If anyone has any doctor recommendation Thank would be great we are from about 1 1/2 hours away so not to familiar with the doctors there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newfie said:


> Ok first I would like to thank eveyone for there helpful replys. Secondly my wife got her newest blood results back so here thery are
> 
> on 10/04/10
> tsh,supersensitive .04 L range (.35-4.94)
> ...


Firstly, thank you for the ranges. They are ultra-important!

The first set of ranges look good. It does not matter how low the TSH is "if" the FREE T3 is where it should be and for most of us that would be about 3/4 up in the range suggested by the lab. The FREE T3 is the active hormone.

Now on the most recent test; that is a puzzler to be sure. Why is the TSH @ 4.72 flagged as being low when it certainly is not and was your wife still on the 112mcgs. of Synthroid at the time of these labs? This is really weird!

Additionally, the Free T4 now reflects the rise in the TSH. That is what you expect to see in hypothyroid. High TSH, low FREES. The other way around for hyper, low TSH w/high FREES.

Glad she is going to the UNPC Pittsburg.

Here are antibodies' tests that I recommend.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Hopefully they will order RAIU (radioactive uptake) to rule out cancer............
Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

Have you set up the appt. yet? Sending good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks once again for everyone replys. Had a hard time getting in anywhere most places had a 2 month wait. But the called the other day an we now have an appointment on monday 28. We both just pray we are going in the right direction.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newfie said:


> Thanks once again for everyone replys. Had a hard time getting in anywhere most places had a 2 month wait. But the called the other day an we now have an appointment on monday 28. We both just pray we are going in the right direction.


Well; I pray that also. Please do let us know. How is the wife feeling?

Here are suggested thryoid tests....

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

Well we had our Drs apointment today. It was night an day differace between Drs. he really listened to she an really seems to understand. So we are very hopefull at this point. She had bloodwork drawn. She has to fax some more history records. Then he will call this week with his recomandations.

The labs test are,
IGF1
Vitsmin D, 1.25/25
TSH
Free T3
Free T4
FSH
LH

Problem list
hypopituitary
hypothtroid

So please keep your fingers crossed we may have found our answer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newfie said:


> Well we had our Drs apointment today. It was night an day differace between Drs. he really listened to she an really seems to understand. So we are very hopefull at this point. She had bloodwork drawn. She has to fax some more history records. Then he will call this week with his recomandations.
> 
> The labs test are,
> IGF1
> ...


Terribly glad to hear from you!! I hope you have found the answer also.

Wonder why the doc did not run any antibodies' tests indigenous to the thyroid?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

It "is" a huge start though, most docs won't run the FREES so you lucked out on that one!!!

Please do stop by and let us know the outcome of these tests and if others will be run.


----------



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

The Dr did say something about antibodies from the bloodwork history my wife took with us for him to look at. Sorry I dont rember what was said about them (I think he said something about her antibodies that she does have hashimotos) I may be wrong on that but iit was talked about. It was alot to take in he did spend over an hour with us. he did talk about a drug called armur (sp) . My wife is getting the history stuff back to him an he should be calling this week at some point. I think he wanted more history on her noaduale she had on her thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newfie said:


> The Dr did say something about antibodies from the bloodwork history my wife took with us for him to look at. Sorry I dont rember what was said about them (I think he said something about her antibodies that she does have hashimotos) I may be wrong on that but iit was talked about. It was alot to take in he did spend over an hour with us. he did talk about a drug called armur (sp) . My wife is getting the history stuff back to him an he should be calling this week at some point. I think he wanted more history on her noaduale she had on her thyroid.


Oh, this sounds good! He is really taking an interest in what's going on w/your wife. I am so so glad for this!!

Whooooooooooooooooohoo!


----------



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

Well Dr finally got back to use. Not sure if we are happy about it yet or not, but time will tell. He just bumped up her synthroid to 137 a day an 800 units of Vitamin D. a day. I guess we were looking for a bigger change but i guess her blood work again in 2 months so time will tell.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newfie said:


> Well Dr finally got back to use. Not sure if we are happy about it yet or not, but time will tell. He just bumped up her synthroid to 137 a day an 800 units of Vitamin D. a day. I guess we were looking for a bigger change but i guess her blood work again in 2 months so time will tell.


If you get any paperwork back on the antibodies' and such, I sure would like to have a look.

As you know,we need the ranges for everything as different labs use different ranges.

What about a RAIU? (radioactive uptake scan) Does the doctor not think this a wise thing to do to make sure there is no suspicious nodules for cancer?

I am worried; not sure we are on the right track here.

Keep in touch.


----------



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok I am back, sorry for being gone so long. Well just to get you up to speed. Went to new Dr. about 80 miles away. Awesome Dr he really listen to us. He put me on Armourthyroid. I started at 75 and am now up to 120 of armour. And it seems like every time he ups the meds I feel good for a week or two the its back to having no energy, fog headed and moody. The Dr only wants to see me every 6 months and blood work every 6 weeks. I am really getting frustrated with this and an ready to have a break down. Sorry I have none of the lastest blood test results, but I will try an get them faxed to me.

Someone had ask about antibodies.So far this is all i found. I hope this works.










Any help would be great. I just want my life back....


----------



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok I got my last two blood work results sent to me here they are

Date 01/12/2012

Free T3 2.97 (1.17-3.71) PG/ML
T4, Free (Free thyroxine) 0.64 (0.7- 1.45) NG/DL
TSH, Supersensitive 0.57 (0.35-4.94) uTU/ML

Date 11/15/2011

Free T3 2.62 (1.17-3.71) PG/ML
T4, Free (Free thyroxine) 0.63 (0.7- 1.45) NG/DL
TSH, Supersensitive 12.26 (0.35-4.94) uTU/ML

Please any help. I am going off the deep end.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newfie said:


> Ok I got my last two blood work results sent to me here they are
> 
> Date 01/12/2012
> 
> ...


Your recent numbers look good BUT........................it takes time for your body to catch up w/ the numbers.

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? I would suggest one if you have not.

And please get your Ferritin checked.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

The symptoms you describe most certainly could be thyroid but at this point I kind of doubt it. Look to the Ferritin.


----------



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes I have had a ultra sound on my thyroid there is a nodule on it that i had a fine needle aspiration on it. They keep an eye on it.

As for symptoms I would say,

always tired
moody (from crying one minute to mean an screaming the next. an thats not me)
hair loss 
Constipation 
foggy headed
weight gain and fast


----------



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

Well went back to the drs again today even know my blood work was ok last time he changed my medication again cause the of how i feel not because the numbers. So I was on 120 of Armour to 50 mcg of Levothyroxine(synthroid) once a day and 12.5 mcg of Liothyronine(Cytomel) 3 times a day. Whats does the board think of the change? I hope and pray this combo does the trick cant take another 11 years of this..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newfie said:


> Well went back to the drs again today even know my blood work was ok last time he changed my medication again cause the of how i feel not because the numbers. So I was on 120 of Armour to 50 mcg of Levothyroxine(synthroid) once a day and 12.5 mcg of Liothyronine(Cytomel) 3 times a day. Whats does the board think of the change? I hope and pray this combo does the trick cant take another 11 years of this..


Making sure I understand. You are now on 50 mcg. of Synthroid and 37.5 mcgs. Cytomel per day?

Knowing your gender and level of activity would be very important to my thinking here also.


----------



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

I am a 33year old female. I would say my actibity level is very low right now, but I used to have a high energy level. Yes you are correct on my current meds. Just looking for some insight and prayers


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newfie said:


> I am a 33year old female. I would say my actibity level is very low right now, but I used to have a high energy level. Yes you are correct on my current meds. Just looking for some insight and prayers


Sending many prayers your way.

Something "is" askew here. Have you had any antibodies' tests? Have you had ultra-sound to check for cancer?

With all that T3 med, you should be running marathons. I am suspecting antibodies to the receptor sites. Or a genetic situation.

Anybody else in your family have this "exact" same scenario?


----------



## newfie (Feb 10, 2011)

I have had antibodies test back when I was told I had Hashimoto's about 11 years ago. I spent 11 years on Synthroid 125 then went to Armuor 120 for close to a year an still didnt feel right on anything so far. my labs flip between high, to low, to normal they are all over the place. Yes I do have a nodule on my thyroid that was asperated an found to be noncanser.


----------

